# Windows XP noch sicher? Hilft eine Software-Firewall?



## KrassDreadHead (25. Februar 2014)

Hi !

Ich habe neulich festgestellt, dass ein Bekannter von mir noch immer Windows XP auf seinem alten Laptop installiert hat.
Da Microsoft ja bekanntlich den Support spätestens im April einstellt kam die Diskussion auf, ob dass denn überhaupt noch sicher sei.
Ich hatte ihm eigentlich empfohlen, dass er mal lieber eine neue Windows Version installieren sollte.
Daraufhin sagte er mir dass er gerade vor 2 Wochen erst den "WinZip Malware Protector" installiert hätte, weil dieser ihm empfohlen wurde.

Ich denke das ist eine Firewall? Hab mir das nicht genauer ansehen können....


Nun meine Frage:

Ist Windows XP denn gänzlich unsicher, wenn der Support beendet wird? Oder hilft da eine Firewall?



Viele Grüße!
Krassis


----------



## Bonkic (25. Februar 2014)

wenn er das ding am internet hängen hat, sollte er definitiv umsteigen.
und zwar nicht nur in seinem eigenen interesse, sondern im interesse aller internet-user.


----------



## Onlinestate (25. Februar 2014)

Der Punkt ist, dass bekannte Schwachstellen nicht mehr gefixt werden. Bereits jetzt ist der Einsatz von XP bedenklich. Viele vermuten, dass es viele nicht bekannte Schwachstellen gibt und Kriminelle nur noch auf das Ende des Supports warten, um diese auch einzusetzen. 
Eine Software Firewall bietet generell nur wenig Schutz. Vor allem nicht gegen Schwachstellen im Betriebssystem. Eine Firewall ist nur sinnvoll, um installierte Programme zu kontrollieren und ggf. daran hindern nach Hause zu telefonieren. Es sollte immer die Firewall im Router zusätzlich aktiviert sein.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und zwar nicht nur in seinem eigenen interesse, sondern im interesse aller internet-user.


 Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^ 


 @Topic: win XP bleibt dann so sicher, wie es JETZT ist. Aber wenn Kriminelle neue Lücken nutzen, neue Viren schreiben usw., gibt es halt ggf. keine Lösungen mehr. Bei den Virenprogrammen zB kann es sein, dass die Hersteller trotzdem immer noch updates anbieten und ein XP-System sehr sicher bleibt.

 Die Frage ist, was er alles mit dem Laptop machen will. Wenn er irgendwas macht, wodurch man an Kontodaten kommen kann oder vlt Accountdaten, um etwas von ihm zu "kapern", wofür er Geld bezahlt hat, dann sollte er umsteigen. Wenn das Laptop nicht zu alt ist, kann er sich ja win 7 besorgen. 70-90€ sind immer noch besser als VIELLEICHT die Kreditkarten-Daten geklaut zu bekommen, vor allem wenn dann vlt. sogar Gerichte der Meinung sind, dass man das hätte wissen müssen, dass Win XP nicht mehr sicher ist, und den User auf dem Schaden sitzen lassen.


----------



## Onlinestate (25. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^


 
XP User werden mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Mitglieder von Botnetzen und verschicken Spam Mails. Das muss die betroffenen nicht stören, da außer ein wenig Rechenzeit sie nichts verlieren. Den Rest der Welt stört es dennoch.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ^^


Ich vermute Bonkic meint, dass dieser PC dann nicht Teil eines BotNetzes werden kann. 

Denn mittlerweile verteilen diese Zombie PCs SPAM & führen DDoS Attacken durch.

Ansonsten, gegen Sicherheitslücken in Anwendungen oder dem OS selbst ist kein Kraut gewachsen, d.h. also eine Erstinfizierung. Was allerdings in 90% der Fälle helfen kann, wenn man seine Firewall auf 'maximal scharf' stellt. Klingt hochtrabend, bedeutet aber nichts anderes, als die Firewall bei jeder Netzwerkaktivität von jedem Programm aufpoppt und fragt, ob diese Verbindung stattfinden darf.

Maximale Sicherheit, aber maximaler Nervfaktor und man sollte schon wissen, welchen Prozessen man vertrauen darf oder nicht. Bei technisch nicht so versierten Usern ist dieser Weg sicherlich der schlechteste.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (5. März 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,

Ich muss dann mal gucken was die beste Lösung ist. An und für sich würde ich natürlich einfach Windows 7 upgraden, jedoch ist der Laptop schon zu alt.. :/


----------



## Bonkic (5. März 2014)

KrassDreadHead schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten,
> 
> Ich muss dann mal gucken was die beste Lösung ist. An und für sich würde ich natürlich einfach Windows 7 upgraden, jedoch ist der Laptop schon zu alt.. :/


 
installier doch einfach irgendein ein linux.
außerdem muss win7 nicht zwingend ressourcenfressender sein als xp.


----------



## KrassDreadHead (5. März 2014)

Es geht hier aber ja um den PC eines Bekannten, und der ist leider ein ziemlicher "Anfänger" - wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Also fällt Linux flach, die Umstellung wäre viel zu groß.

Bei 512mb RAM ist Win7 meiner Meinung nach ausgeschlossen - wenn man nicht mit einer Wanderdühne arbeiten will..


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Lass ihn mal Knoppix probieren, das kann man von CD starten ohne Installation. Wenn er damit zurecht kommt, dann gibt es dutzende ähnliche Linux-Versionen, die ebenso bedienbar sind.

 Vom Prinzip her ist das auch oft wie Windows, nur dass die Symbole vlt was anders aussehen, was aber auch beim Wechsel zu win7 der Fall wäre.


----------



## Kreon (5. März 2014)

Unsere Firmenrechner laufen noch mit XP. Die IT meinte, dass der komplette Austausch auf Win 7 wohl erst Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen sein soll. 
So unsicher kann es dann doch nicht sein? Oder sind bei größeren Firmen die Rechner durch versch. Firewalls und Antivirenprogramme besser geschützt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Unsere Firmenrechner laufen noch mit XP. Die IT meinte, dass der komplette Austausch auf Win 7 wohl erst Ende des Jahres abgeschlossen sein soll.
> So unsicher kann es dann doch nicht sein? Oder sind bei größeren Firmen die Rechner durch versch. Firewalls und Antivirenprogramme besser geschützt?


 Das ist zumindest zu hoffen, aber ich weiß nicht, was wäre, wenn man an einem XP-Firmen-PC eine Website aufruft, die manipuliert ist mit etwas, das nur bei XP-PCs unerkannt durchkommt... ^^


----------

